# Royal blue



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I saw a 350 royal blue but it said GA what does that mean. 
Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

????????


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found the 350 with GA. This is what I think it is. The Ga in this case is an abbreviation for Gauge.
The GA came right after the S. Seller was just stating " S gauge". He was saving
letters in the title of the ad. Letters are limited in the title.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok sounds good to me smart guy. You are. Thanks lol 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought it was stamped on the tender. If it was in the auction listing then Ga is gauge, a standard abbreviation.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)




----------

